# You Aint Squat Till You SQUAT!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Simply put, squats are the most difficult, intimidating and painful exercise you could possibly have in your arsenal. They require massive amounts of discipline and willpower to perform correctly.Sean’s eBook: The Truth About Building Muscle After you have performed a set of squats to failure, you’ll know exactly what I’m talking about. They are also [...]

*Read More...*


----------

